# NVDISP.DRV problems



## JuliaM (Jun 9, 2004)

I'm running MS Windows ME and lately I've been getting error messages coming up when I connect to the internet. I thought it was a virus, and I've scanned it a few times, but come up clean.

Most messages involve a problem with the program NVDISP.DRV and I don't have a clue what it does.

Error messages have been along the lines of:

Eudora/Mprexe/Systray/Internet Explorer has caused an error in NVDISP.DRV, but I've also had the error message error:OD:0028:C1436C66. There's also been a problem with KRNL388.exe. (What the heck is that?)

"Help" on my computer doesn't have a clue.

Anyway. When I click on the error message box the computer seizes and I have to restart it. Sometimes I can restart using ctrl+alt+del a few times but sometimes it's back to pushing buttons on the computer itself... argh.

Is a program corrupted? If so, how can I fix it? I'm not sure how to fix something like mprexe or nvdisp.drv as they are system files.

Advice greatly appreciated.

Julia


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Its an nvidia device driver looks as if you are having problems with yours,you can get a new one here http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=53659


----------



## JuliaM (Jun 9, 2004)

Thanks! Wow - whole new world for me...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Take it everything is ok again then? pleased you are pleased


----------



## JuliaM (Jun 9, 2004)

Umm... I hope so. I downloaded a copy of the nvdisp.drv from the site you recommended. Then I scanned it for visuses and dragged and dropped it over the old program. 

Hope that was right... and if it was wrong please don't laugh too hard.  

Julia


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well Julia only you know if your computer is back to normal again  happy computing.......take care


----------



## JuliaM (Jun 9, 2004)

Oops - now my screen only works in limited colours... I'll try again with a Windows 98 copy of the nvdisp


----------



## JuliaM (Jun 9, 2004)

Okay.

I eventually tracked down a ME copy of nvdisp.drv (it was on the ME CD Rom that came with my computer, but for some reason my search of the disk didn't turn it up... had to go to the MS website to find out where it was meant to be and then go through the disk with a fine toothed comb.)

Anyway. I've put the CD-ROM version of nvdisp in the system folder of my hard drive and replaced the one that made my screen go all weird. I fixed the screen so that it shows a normal range of colours again.

Hooray, think I. I've done it.

I go to check my email (using Eudora) and an error message comes up:

Eudora has caused a fault in nvdisp.drv. Eudora will now close (as will the rest of your computer, mwa-ha-haaa!)

Right back where I started.

Oh well. I got a bit of a laugh out of it.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im as dissapointed as you are Julia,obviously something is still there causing this problem,how about doing a system restore? going back as far as possible have you done one before?....I suppose it could also be some sort of nasty on your computer, (one of those that can get into your email and cause problems)do you have ad-aware and spyware blaster installed? take it you have done a virus scan ........

Would you consider doing an online virus scan using a different scanner to what is on your computer? if so click here http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ and run this one .......


----------



## JuliaM (Jun 9, 2004)

I tried doing a system restore, but my computer didn't go back far enough. This is the first time I've heard of system restore, and now that I know about it I realise how handy it is! Unfortunately I can't go back to a time before I started having troubles. I'll consider doing a virus scan with a different check, but in the meantime I've posted a question with MS support (I finally navigated their website... whew - what a mission!) and I'll see if they have anything to add.

By the bye, I've tried patching another copy of nvdisp.dvr over the one in my systems folder, and it doesn't want to go over the first one. Don't know what I'm doing differently. *sigh*


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Im wondering Julia, if the problem is with Eudora,do you have another email address? and if so are there any problems using it? if you need to contact Eudora support this is the site http://www.eudora.com/techsupport/ Ill see what you come up with regarding your contact with Microsoft (dont hold your breath on that one) good luck watching with interest


----------



## JuliaM (Jun 9, 2004)

I don't think it's just Eudora. It's also been Internet Explorer, mprexe and realplayer, and yesterday it was winmgmt (?) or something like that. it's a range, anyway. I called a tech today and asked if it could be a hardware problem, but he didn't think so, and he suggested reinstalling windows. *sigh* Never done that. Probably about time I learned to, though - and how often should you wipe and reinstall everything on your computer? I read somewhere that it's a good thing to do occasionally but I've never had the impetus before. Frustration is great for impetus! I've had this computer for 3 1/2 years now, and although it's had the occasional hiccup it's never been anything this major. Need to do a backup disk first... will take the computer to the shop and do it there or ring a friend... she might have a CD burner left after the divorce (not just me having problems in the world...).

Anyway. I'm currently downloading the virus check you recommended. I think I've heard of it, which is encouraging ;-P

Take care

Julia


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks! Wow - whole new world for me...

Seems a long while since you said that Julia  we thought we had it cracked then,been thinking about it and it could have been the wrong driver you know, would you happen to know what graphics card you have in your computer? if you dont would you mind downloading Belarc Advisor from here http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html its a nice little tool to have anyway,it will tell you everything you have on your computer and we need to know the name/make of your graphics card,its worth a try if it saves you re-installing windows.......HOWEVER should you eventually decide to do that....this site will be a great help....you too take care 

http://www.burzurq.com/forum/format_reinstall.html


----------



## belewmoon (Jul 14, 2004)

I am also having problems with NVDISP.DRV. It started after installing Netscape 7.1. I then installed Mozilla 1.7.1. Same thing. It's gotten to the point where I just start the browsers and get the error. 

I don't have any problem with IE 6.0...except for the most recent security concerns!

I guess I will try downloading a new driver...


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well belewmoon, since its that driver that is corrupted it will keep appearing until you get a new one,no matter what browser you are using,seems like yours got corrupted somewhere when you installed Netscape.....Im wondering what O/S you are using,if its ME or XP you could always try doing a System Restore going back to before you installed Netscape......


----------



## belewmoon (Jul 14, 2004)

I am using ME.

I downloaded a new driver from the NVIDIA site. Thing is, it didn't just give me the driver, it gave me a whole folder of stuff. In there, I can find the actual nvdisp.drv driver.

My original nvdisp.drv driver was in:
C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS\ and
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\

After downloading the new driver, it is now in those 2 locations and C:\NVIDIA\Win9x\56.64

Also, after downloading the new driver, the date for the file in \SYSTEM\ is now the date of the new driver (3/3/2004) but the file in \CABS\ is still the date of the old driver (5/3/2000).

What does the driver in the \CABS\ folder do and do I need to replace that driver with the new one? How do I do this? I don't think the system will let me do anything with this file as it is in use.

Having said all this, no problems so far but it sometimes took awhile to pop up.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

As far as Im aware the new driver should install itself and as you say there are no problems so far so lets wait and see if its fixed itself,you can check up on the drivers in device manager


----------



## belewmoon (Jul 14, 2004)

I guess my next, hopefully last, question is, is the new version of the driver supposed to be in the /options/cabs/ folder?


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

With me NOT being a files expert I copied this information for your peace of mind,it seems thats where they are supposed to be so good luck..take care

Cab files are compressed files containing one or more files. Microsoft uses them to store Windows and Applications on CD and floppy disks. These files, about 90 to 120 MBytes of them, were copied there during the installation process (see http://duxcw.com/digest/Howto/software/windows/cabs/movecabs.htm) and then (usually) used to install Windows from them instead of from the Windows CD. Whenever Windows needs a driver or file it will look for it there instead of the CD (if the Windows registry is configured correctly). This will save you the trouble of hunting for the Windows CD every time Windows needs a file. They can be removed if you have the Windows CD and it works OK. I would advise not deleting them if you have a manufacturer's recovery disk and not a separate Windows CD until you have verified that you can in fact access the cab files on the recovery CD (without doing a recovery). You may have to point Windows to the CD if it needs a file (or one could change the registry to point to the CD for the installation files).


----------

